# Iberital MC2 Mods



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

For those of you with an MC2, I'd like to pass on some mods that I have carried out:

1. (Probably already posted somewhere) The grinder retains a few grams of coffee after each operation and one of the main reasons is the step at the top of the outlet chute. You can take remove the chute and use a dremel type tool to remove the step. This reduces the amount of retained coffee and also lets you access the grind camber with a pick to pull out what you can. The coffee is thrown out by a three bladed paddle and I find that one or two start/stops allows most of the retained stuff to be picked out. Lately I've started grinding a few more beans than required and dumping the first grinds to come out.

2. The MC2 is quite noisy and I'm experimenting with ways of making it quieter. The bean hopper, top cover and base all amplify the grinding noise so I've tried the following: a) Packed out the top cover with foam and polystyrene (this made it a bit quieter), b) removed the plastic base and remounted on a wooden board. I reused the original rubber feet (this has also made it a bit quieter)

Now I'm looking a making a smaller bean hopper more suited to grinding small quantities whilst preventing popcorning. I'm also thinking of lining the main casing with something to deaden it.

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sounds helpful , do you have any pics at all too?


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah pics would be nice, sure I remember someone on here using the aeropress funnel as a hopper and it working pretty well.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Some pics:


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

How much retention do you get now? I seem to get 2 grams with my unmodded MC2. That's after some slapping and brushing.

Do you think that cutting the roof off the dosing chute would make for more effective brushing?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried that and finished up buying a new chute, chucks grinds all over the place.

Ian


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll measure this next time.

The mod hasn't affected the discharge but it does let a small amount to drop down behind the case into the bottom of the grinder.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Are you grinding completely without the chute? Sounds very messy.

Are you dumping the first grounds to come out on the assumption that they're stale?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

No, the chute is fitted. I took a photo without to show the grind chamber and paddle. I get no mess when grinding

yes, i am dumping a gram or two because they will be stale (i only make one or two coffees a day). It is pretty much impossible to clear the grind chamber without dismantling so i'm just pushing out what was left from the last grind.

if you take the top burr carrier off you will be able to see the grind chamber and see how much it retains/can be cleared by sticking a thin pokey thing up the chute.

If you do remove the upper carrier, be sure to mark it's position first and even if you do get it back in the same place it will probably need re-dialing in.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay, currently dosing with the timer and getting just over 15g. I then poke a bent crochet needle up the chute and i can hook 1.5g out.

if you grind a set weight of beans till the hopper is empty, you can spin the grinder a few times to clear more out of the grind chamber - probably another gram or so.

with the step in chute, you can't get as much out because you can't get to the bottom of the grind chamber.

stuart


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm thinking about attacking my MC2 with a hand file. I'm thinking of removing not only the step on the chute, but also the hump behind it, half way to the chamber. I can't see why either the step or the hump are there. Is it just poor design? Or does Iberital want the grinds to build up into piles and then fall out in clumps? I would have thought the designers should know a lot more about distribution than me - it seems sacrilegious to start butchering their product.

And maybe if I take the hump off I'll just make a big hole and wreck everything. Perhaps I should start by dismantling the machine to see whether the hump is a solid thick lump of plastic or just a thin shell.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Best to remove the top burr carrier and have a look at the grind chamber so you can see what effect the step has on retention.

I don't think you need to remove the hump.


----------

